# Printable DirecTV Channel Guide (New)



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Got this in the mail today, a nice laminated DirecTV Guide of all the channels...
Well not all of them... it is missing TNT-HD

But here you go... and thanks to the hoster of the file...

Edit: I was informed of a PDF link on the DirecTV site for the same layout...
http://www.directv.com/see/pdf/chnllineup.pdf

So I pulled the .JPG images so not to kill the hosting site.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## jimbop99 (Sep 27, 2004)

Here also :

http://www.directv.com/see/pdf/chnllineup.pdf


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Ahh... So with that...

I am going to pull my links, so we don't beat to death the hosting server....

Thanks for the DTV link.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

I got mine in Spanish the other day. 
I was excited because the outer envelope said, here's a gift from DirecTV. Was hoping for a few ppv coupons or something. It was only a channel guide that I already have available on my receivers.


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

Where's Total Choice Limited?


----------

